# Range Finder



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Guys - I shoot mostly 3d (RU Class) and a bit of field - my range figuring skills are fairly solid out to 50 yards or so but, as my String-walking skills get better I am finding the cuts to be more critical and I have zero skills at figuring cuts. I am looking for a range finder to speed the learning process. My 15 year old Bushnell has finally given up the ghost and I no nothing about what is out there currently.

I am looking for a finder that will give me actual yardage, cut yardage, and slope - does such a thing exist?? What recommendations do you have for such a beast?

Matt


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

Matt, 

I just went through the same process that you are going through. After much research, I ended up with a Bushnell Chuck Adams Archery Rangefinder. I was able to find it on sale at the local Bass Pro Shop for $146.99, which is the lowest I have ever found. It has geat reviews and does actual yardage, angle to target and adjusted shot yardage in yards and meter.

http://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-BowHunter-Chuck-Edition-Rangefinder/dp/B004GF3X5Y

Mark H.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Mark - exactly what I had in mind

Hey - Pam rented a Blue tri-bike for the USAT in Burlington - never should have done that - LOL

Matt


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't actually own one, but I have noticed that the Nikon Archer's Choice is a popular range finder that computes adjusted yardage.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

It might be interesting to plot 'yardage cut for slope and distance' against 'actual yardage needing to be shot found by trial'.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt find you a steep spot I know that their mountains in Montanna. Practice those uphill and downhill shots. Most of the IBO shots are probably a yard or 2 it really takes an extream angle at close distance to have to cut more than 2 yards. I think most of our problem comes when we think we should cut and then fall out of the shot worrying about it.
Gary


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I use the Nikon Archer's Choice, I tried the Vortex but, in heavy cover 3D shoots it wouldn't shoot through the heavy stuff. The Nikon does that much better. If I had it to do over again I would get the Vortex again and use it for Field only.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Gary - got a couple of them there things in the back yard and practice the ups and downs all the time (love them the steeper the better). But I wanted to replace the one that died and figured that I might as well get the features I wanted while I was at it.

Matt


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

I also had a Bushnell for years. Thought it was time to upgrade so went shopping and came home with a Leupold Full Draw. Gives yardage to tenth yard has TBR angle adjustment. So far I love it. The true test will be how it handles cold weather. Is the most accurate I have tested.


----------

